# Core Support bolts



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey guys, is there some special way to get these bolts off, ive tried everything... soaking with penetrating oil for hours and even days, heating them up multiple times, and also a impact wrench and it doesnt move a bit... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tyler Thornton said:


> Hey guys, is there some special way to get these bolts off, ive tried everything... soaking with penetrating oil for hours and even days, heating them up multiple times, and also a impact wrench and it doesnt move a bit... any help would be appreciated!


You have to unbolt at the nut. Don't know if you are trying to turn the head - usually won't work if really stuck. Put your wrench on the head of the bolt and if it spins, let it spin up against the frame to hold it in place.

Your impact may not have enough torque to break the bolt loose. Some require a lot of CFM's of air to work best.

Three things I do. Are you using a quality brand 1/2" breaker bar with 6-point impact sockets? DO NOT USE A 12-point socket as it will round off the nut and impact sockets are heavier and will hold up to a lot of torque. Put a length of pipe over the end of the 1/2" breaker bar to give you more leverage - another foot or two. Then see if you can break it loose.

If that will not work, I pull out the torch. You need to heat the nut cherry red so it is glowing. This will expand the nut from the heat and loosen corrosion between the threads. Then use the 1/2" breaker bar while it is still cherry hot and it should unbolt.

If that does not work, then the last option is to cut the bolt off with the torches.


----------



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

So i dont turn it from the head underneath the core support? Its a square nut on top so i dont have anything to grip that. I will try heating it up again and see if that works then use the break over


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tyler Thornton said:


> So i dont turn it from the head underneath the core support? Its a square nut on top so i dont have anything to grip that. I will try heating it up again and see if that works then use the break over


OK, now I understand. Your photo is sideways. I was looking at the larger bolt (bumper bolt). The other bolt does have a square nut-clip. Put your open box wrench on the square nut. Then yes, unbolt from the top. I like to use Marvel Mystery Oil on rusty bolts. It is a penetrating oil. I also have used PB Blaster or even WD-40 on them. 

When you put heat on the bolt, you only want to heat up the nut to expand it. But what will happen is that the larger bolt will draw heat and hold it longer and then the bolt remains expanded as the nut cools and shrinks making things worse sometimes - unless you can get the nut cherry read with torch heat and then unloosen.

It may just take some time and you could cycle it with some heat then hit it with penetrating oil and let sit. The bolt looks dry in the photo, so penetrating oil might work best. Again, make sure you use the 6-point socket so as not to round off the bolt head. it may take a little patience and muscle as these old bolts will sometimes fight all the way.

Again, when all else fails, sometimes the bolt has to be torched off, but yours does not look that bad, so you should be able to unbolt it.


----------



## Tyler Thornton (Mar 20, 2017)

Alright, i will try that! Thanks bud


----------

